# Synchroniser un agenda iCloud avec Google Agenda



## Clem971 (23 Janvier 2018)

Hello, 

J'aimerai savoir comment synchroniser plusieurs calendriers iCloud (visible avec un seul identifiant Apple) avec Google Agenda de manière à ce que lorsque je rajoute un événement dans iCloud, celui-ci soit visible automatiquement dans Google Agenda. 

Merci d'avance. 

Clém


----------

